# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Alimentation: mes poules sont difficiles!

## aurore

J'ai depuis environ 6 mois 2 poules pondeuses de race Derco (poules communes). Elles sont sympas, elles me semblent en bonne santé, elles pondent régulièrement, elles sont gaies, vives, mais niveau alimentation, je les trouve difficiles  :: : je vois et je lis partout que les poules sont censées manger tous nos déchets (épluchures, etc...), mais les miennes ne veulent pas en entendre parler! Elles aiment le riz, les pattes, la semoule, les gâteaux, mais si je leur donne des légumes ou même des fruits, je peux être sure que je les ramasserai quelques jours plus tard pour les mettre moi-même au composteur  :: 

Est-ce que c'est embêtant pour elles? Est-ce qu'elles risquent de manquer de quelque chose? 

Elles sont nourries chaque jour avec des graines de blé, maïs et tournesol, elles ont un enclos de 50m2 et passent plusieurs heures chaque jour dans d'autres enclos herbeux, donc j'imagine qu'elles doivent trouver de la verdure là-bas.

Est-ce que ça pourrait être du à leur race? Est-ce que des poules de race ancienne seraient moins difficiles?

Merci de m'éclairer!

----------


## P'tite souris

Elles boudent les pelures aussi ? 
Tu leur donne peut être des trucs trop gros.

----------


## aurore

Oui, elles boudent les pelures! Elles boudent les fruits et légumes sous toutes leurs formes!

Le seul légume qu'elles aient bien voulu manger un jour était de la purée de brocolis  ::  : c'était quand il neigeait et qu'elles ne pouvaient plus avoir accès à l'herbe de leur enclos. J'avais peur qu'elles dépérissent si elles n'avalaient pas un minimum de verdure  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Dans la mesure où elles ont accès a l'herbe, elles ne manquent de rien. 
Tu les vermifuges régulièrement ? 
C'est des réformes d'élevage ? Si oui c'est peur être une simple habitude qu'elles n'ont pas prise petite

----------


## aurore

Non, ce ne sont pas des réformées d'élevage: je les ai eues dans une ferme quand elles avaient 20 semaines.

Je ne les ai pas encore vermifugées depuis que je les ai (depuis septembre dernier) Il faudrait que je le fasse? (Je débute en poules  :: )

----------


## P'tite souris

Faut vérifier la fréquence sur un site mais ça se vermifuge plusieurs fois l'an comme les chiens

----------


## Chenille

Va sur les forum de poules pour avoir des conseils avisés  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nat34

Dans mon projet poule, j'aimais beaucoup l'idée de diminuer mes déchets.
Elles en ont décidé autrement, elles passent la journée dans le jardin alors mes épluchures je peux me les garder  :: 
Comme les tiennes elles aiment pâtes, riz, pain, et quelques morceaux de fraise ou de carottes ou de pommes.
Elles mangent en plus environ 30 gr de grains par tête par jour.

----------


## Lapinesque

Pour le vermifuge tu verras différentes versions sur le net. En général on conseille de le faire au moins 2 fois par an (printemps et automne), tu peux en trouver en pharmacie ou le commander en pharmacie, ou chez un véto. 

Elles ont du grain à volonté ? Mais et tournesol c'est un peu gras, normalement c'est plus pour l'hiver. Tu peux trouver mieux pour leur grain (avec plus de variété), moi par exemple j'ai le mélange Coustenoble super pondeuse (19 composants ; blé, lin, colza, gruau d'avoine, orge, sorgho, avoine, dari, ecialle d'huitres, chenevis, ...).

Pareil que les autres, mes épluchures je peux me les garder lol ! Dans la mesure où elles ont du grain à volonté, et un parcours herbeux en libre accès, c'est normal qu'elles ne veuillent que des gourmandises à côté. Elles ne meurent pas de faim et ne sont pas prêtes à tout bouffer sans regarder du coup.

Donc mes épluchures vont au compost  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aurore

Merci pour vos réponses: je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir des poules difficiles! J'étais perturbée parce que je vois partout des projets de communes qui veulent réduire le volume de leurs déchets en offrant des poules à leurs habitants alors que de mon côté, je peux bien plus compter sur mes chiens pour réduire mes déchets que sur mes poules!!!

Je vais aller chercher du Vermil chez mon véto cet aprèm.

Pour ce qui est des graines, je leur avais acheté des graines riches pour cet hiver et je voulais finir mes sacs de tournesol et maïs avant de racheter d'autres céréales (et avec seulement 2 poules, ça ne file pas si vite que ça...) Mais elles n'en ont pas à volonté!

Je vais voir si je trouve dans mon coin du Coustenoble Super pondeuses.

----------


## calypso

La Gra-Mix de Versele Laga convient très bien aussi  ::  

Pour les épluchures, on en a eu des poules chez moi et mon grand-père, jamais elle n'en ont voulu  ::  les poules adorent en général tout ce qui est féculents et viandes (bref, ce dont elles ont le moins besoin). En légumes, la salade de toutes sortes avait un franc succès (mais le parcours herbeux faisait parfois défaut d'où un fort attrait pour la verdure) de même que les fruits très mûrs : en fait du moment que c'est mou ça passe plutôt bien !

Le vermifuge c'est deux fois par an idéalement oui, les oeufs sont alors à ne pas consommer durant une semaine (un peu moins, un peu plus suivant les produits).
A ne pas oublier la poudre insecticide ! Surtout en été contre les poux dont les poules sont souvent les victimes. Rien de plus simple pour l'administrer : un peu de poudre anti-poux dans un bac avec du sable et de la cendre, les poules se rouleront dedans pour se nettoyer le plumage.

----------


## Lapinesque

Oui versele laga fait de bons trucs, c'est une bonne marque je trouve.

La salade ça marche chez moi aussi effectivement. A ce qui paraît il ne faut surtout pas en donner à une poule qui couve, ça les tue :/ !

Pour la poudre moi j'ai la rhodeo qui est bien.
Dans ma pharmacie à poules j'ai aussi des vitamines, je leur fait régulièrement une petite cure, c'est conseillé après le vermifuge aussi. En hiver je leur fait une pâté tiède dans laquelle je rajoute des huiles essentielles (alimentaires) d'eucalyptus et de thym, avec aussi de l'extrait de pépin de pamplemousse. Elles passent l'hiver nickel  :Smile: 

Voilà mes astuces ! Si vous en avez d'autres je prends  :Smile:  !

----------


## nat34

Super, merci pour la méthode insecticide. Question bête mais comment on se rend compte qu'elles ont des poux?

----------


## aurore

J'ai acheté un vermifuge chez mon véto cet aprèm, et la notice dit qu'il ne faut pas consommer les oeufs pendant UN MOIS ensuite  :: 

Je lui ai dit que ça fait un sacré gâchis, surtout si on multiplie par 2 fois par an, mais il m'a dit en rigolant que si je voulais les manger quand même, ce n'était pas grave, que ça me vermifugerait moi aussi...  ::  

Mais bon, je n'ai pas été super convaincue: je ne suis pas sure que les poules soient sa spécialité...

----------


## Lapinesque

Pareil, c'est un mois aussi pour les vermifuges que j'ai. J'ai 10 poules donc ça me fait de la perte, mais tempis. Celui du printemps j'en profite pour le faire quand elles n'ont pas encore repris la ponte à fond.
De ce que je lis sur les forums poules, c'est pas vraiment dangereux mais il y a des gens qui pourraient ne pas supporter un produit. Il y en a qui consomment quand même les oeufs, il y en a qui attendent moins longtemps... moi je me fie à l'avis du pharmacien.

----------


## aurore

Ben moi je trouve qu'elles pondent bien en ce moment, donc ça m'embête de perdre leurs oeufs pendant 1 mois...

Je me tâtais pour les donner à mes chiens, qui sont au BARF et aiment bien les oeufs, mais si ce n'est pas bon pour les humains, ce n'est peut-être pas bon pour les chiens non plus...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, j'oubliais: je ne sais pas pour vous, mais mes poules n'aiment pas non plus les coquilles d'huitres  ::

----------


## Lapinesque

Comme tu veux Aurore, moi je pars du principe que mes poules sont plus importante que mes oeufs. Je préfère gâcher des oeufs et être sûre que mes cocottes ne vont rien chopper, si je ne le fais pas je vais m'inquiéter. Mais je respecte ceux qui ne veulent pas vermifuger en préventif, il faudra que tu surveilles bien tes poules alors.

Si ça peut t'aider, voilà un site sur les crottes de poules lol (bon appétit !) tu pourras y voir tout ce qui indique un souci de santé.
http://chat.allotment.org/index.php?topic=17568.0

et là deux petits dossiers pour nath34 sur les poux les plus courants (poux rouges et poux broyeurs), pour pouvoir les identifier et s'en débarrasser. Moi ça me gratte rien qu'en regardant :/
http://www.fichier-pdf.fr/2012/11/16...e-eu-odf-html/
http://www.fichier-pdf.fr/2012/11/16...12-plumage-eu/

----------


## D-elphine

il n'y a pas possibilité de trouver des vermifuges plus sains, c'est clair que quand on sait que des gens crèvent de faim, jeter des oeufs quoi c'est terrible !




> De ce que je lis sur les forums poules, c'est pas vraiment dangereux mais il y a des gens qui pourraient ne pas supporter un produit. Il y en a qui consomment quand même les oeufs, il y en a qui attendent moins longtemps...


si tu es adulte en bonne santé, moi je tenterai faut arrêter, ça va pas te tuer au pire tu aurais la diarrhée, si tu as vraiment peur les mange pas car c'est comme ça que tu seras malade (tout dans la tête). je pense que ton véto voulait dire qu'il n'y avait pas de risque, ils sont obligés de marquer ça par ce que par exple, il ne faudrait pas qu'un petit enfant mange un oeuf alors que la poule vient juste d'être vermifugée.

----------


## Lapinesque

Tu utilises quoi pour tes poules toi Amandier ?

Si tu trouves un vermifuge plus sain, je pense qu'il y aura beaucoup de preneurs, moi aussi je serais preneuse évidemment  :Stick Out Tongue:  ! 

Après je ne vois pas pourquoi les poules n'auraient pas le droit d'avoir un vermifuge comme tous les autres animaux. Avoir des ascaris ça a pas l'air glop :/

La plupart des vermifuges pour poules sont composés d'amoxicilline, ça se retrouve donc directement dans les oeufs. C'est un antibio utilisé pour les humains aussi, mais ça pose la question de la dose qu'on retrouve et ingère ensuite chaque jour (antibiorésistance ?), et aussi la manière dont nous on consomme cet antibio "cuit" (qui se conserve normalement à 25° maxi). Moi honnêtement je ne sais pas ce que ça fait, donc j'applique ce que le fabricant préconise.

----------


## D-elphine

comme tu le reliras dans mon message, je ne dis pas de ne pas vermifuger les poules (moi je ne le fais pas, je ne me vermifuges pas non plus, ni mes autres animaux sauf si je vois un pb et on va tous très bien) et enfin, si je demandes s'il n'existe pas un produit qui ferait moins peur c'est que moi même j'en sais rien.

tu le dis toi même certains les mangent sans pb, d 'autres laissent un petit délai, alors pourquoi absolument prendre la solution du gaspillage qui est vraiment (selon moi, chacun ses idées) un énorme pb de mode de vie.
donc je donne mon opinion à Aurore

----------


## kolibri

J'ai trouvé ça : vermifuger avec de l'ail


http://vers-l-independance.over-blog...-35853183.html

----------


## vlg1728

Hum, cure "en préventif" d'un antibio en tant que vermifuge, je ne vois rien de mieux pour provoquer des résistances... Il faut savoir de toutes façons qu'un vermifuge n'est efficace qu'à l'instant T, cela tue les parasites actuellement présents dans les intestins. C'est pour cela notamment qu'un traitement vermifuge se fait toujours en 2 étapes : une première ingestion, puis 1 à 3 semaines plus tard selon le produit, une deuxième afin de tuer les parasites qui étaient encore au stade d'oeuf lors de la première. Si l'animal ingère quelques jours après le traitement un aliment "contaminé" par des parasites, c'est reparti pour un tour...

En général, le corps sait lutter pour limiter la prolifération de parasites (ainsi, il faut savoir que les mycoplasmes, la teigne, et un bon nombre de maladies réputées difficiles sont naturellement présents absolument partout sur et en nous ! Le système immunitaire parvient sans soucis à les garder au stade de "silencieux", mais suite à par exemple une maladie, un affaiblissement, un traitement antibio etc il se peut que le système immunitaire flanche, permettant à ces bactéries / parasites etc. de proliférer plus que raison, provoquant les symptomes qu'on connait. 

Donc est-ce vraiment utile de vermifuger systématiquement ? Ce n'est pas un élevage industriel, les poules peuvent être surveillées de près et au quotidien, avec de l'attention les débuts d'une infestation parasitaire peut être décelée et traitée.

----------


## D-elphine

> J'ai trouvé ça : vermifuger avec de l'ail
> 
> 
> http://vers-l-independance.over-blog...-35853183.html


j'y ai pensé mais je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait en donner aux poules (car on peut aussi en donner aux chiens) faut voir si elles le boivent bien.

----------


## Lapinesque

Ok Amandier, j'avais mal compris  :Smile:  !

Ca m'intéresse ton avis, du coup tes poules ont des vers à quelle fréquence ? Tu as vu si il y avait un lien saison/mue ou quelque chose comme ça ?

Pour l'ail je l'ai lu aussi, ainsi que le vinaigre (de cidre, je crois), mais ça n'a pas l'air concluant. Vous avez peut être de meilleurs retours ? Ou sur d'autres animaux ?

----------


## D-elphine

je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par saison/mue, je n' ai jamais vu de vers dans leurs déchets mais je vais quand même tenter l'ail qui selon le site cité à l' air pas mal puis je suis sure qu'elles s'intoxiqueront pas, l' ail j' en donne à mes chiens, ils n'ont pas de vers visibles coincidence ou pas, je ne sais pas

je ne suis pas pro des poules mais du moment qu'elles vont bien c'est le principal, je pense que le post de vgl 1728 est bien plus intéressant en conseil !

----------


## calypso

Le vinaigre de cidre et l'ail ne servent à rien en vermifuge curatif  ::  si l'infestation est déjà présente il faut du "chimique" pour en venir à bout. En préventif je ne sais pas si ça vaut réellement quelque chose mais au pire ce n'est pas nocif (attention quand même au vinaigre de cidre, pas trop souvent et pas plus de 10ml par litre d'eau, sinon ça peut provoquer des brûlures internes car très acide).

----------


## Lapinesque

Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il y a des moments clés pour vermifuger, où les poules sont plus sujettes à choper des vers. Tu ne t'es jamais renseigné pour tes poules ? Il y a de bons sites avicoles où tout le beaba est bien expliqué, j'avais potassé ça avant de prendre mes poules.

Et tu les as depuis combien d'années sans jamais les avoir vermifugées ? C'est intéressant, racontes nous  :Embarrassment:  ! Tu fais quelque chose de spécial niveau alimentation ? Tu as en combien ?

Alors attention, il ya tout de même des sortes de vers qui ne se voient pas dans les crottes, et qui s'enkystent dans les muscles, le foie ou le cerveau. Là quand tu le remarques c'est trop tard malheureusement. Mais tu dois sûrement le savoir.

Et toi Calypso tu as choisi quelle méthode, préventif ou pas préventif ?

----------


## D-elphine

non, jamais renseignée si j'avais vu un pb je l' aurai fait, on en a depuis tjs, je suis plus novice que toi sur la technique mais elles se portent bien, ne sont visiblement pas aussi difficile que celles d'aurore puisque ici, en petite quantité elles mangent salade, tomates et autres végétaux, pas de quoi réduire sensiblement les déchets tout de même.

----------


## D-elphine

comme je ressens (qui vient de se confirmer) de la suffisance dans tes messages, lapinesque, excuses moi de ne pas partager ton avis, c'est une de mes libertés, si toute fois mes poules ont des vers que je ne vois pas, elles vont bien cependant je ne dis pas que jamais je ne les traiterai si un pb survennait, dans ce cas c'est le véto qui s'en occupera, ce qui n''est pour le moment jamais arrivé.

----------


## calypso

> Et toi Calypso tu as choisi quelle méthode, préventif ou pas préventif ?


Pour mes poules à l'époque et mes oiseaux de volière actuellement (dont des cailles du Japon donc mode de vie similaire aux poules) j'ai toujours fait en préventif (2 fois par an, printemps et automne, après la mue pour ne pas fatiguer davantage le corps).

----------


## 70tina

Sincèrement vous pensez que les anciens vermifugeaient leurs poules avec des produits chimiques ?
Une cuillère de vinaigre dans l'eau de boisson et les oeufs restaient consommables. Attention, le vinaigre fragilise la coquille et elle peut être molle.
Si vous voulez vraiment en passer par les produits chimiques choisissez l'hiver pour les purger car c'est l'époque où elles ne pondent presque plus.

----------


## mer064

J'ai 4 poules et un coq depuis 3 ans, je ne les vermifuge pas, je le ferai sans doute si je vois qu'ils ont un problème.
Pour l'instant ils vont bien, les poules pondent et se baladent en liberté, elles prennent des bains de poussière à leur guise (ainsi que le coq).
Par contre, je nettoie leur poulailler très souvent et je le désinfecte au vinaigre. Ils ont de l'eau propre et une nourriture bio (mais et mélange de graines à volonté).
Pour ce qui est des épluchures, ils sont difficiles, la salade et les fruits ils adorent, les reste je peux le mettre au compost. les restes de riz, pates, pain ils adorent, les gâteaux légumes cuits etc. aussi.
Je pense qu'ils mangent ce qu'ils aiment (comme nous)
(je crois que je vais essayer le vermifuge à l'ail)

----------


## aurore

Merci pour vos réponses à tous-tes!

Je pense que je vais attendre que mes poules pondent un peu moins pour les vermifuger, histoire de limiter le gâchis d'oeufs.

Et ce post m'a rappelé qu'il fallait que je m'occupe du traitement contre les poux!

----------


## Nina40

Bonsoir,
Mes grands-parents, mes parents, puis moi-même, avons toujours eu des poules et ne les avons jamais vermifugées.
Pour ma part, les seuls problèmes que j'ai eu étaient avec les premiers poussins que j'ai achetés. Invariablement, dans les semaines suivant leur arrivée, ils étaient envahis de coccidies (fientes pleines de sang). J'ai acquis des petites couveuses (Bantam de Pékin et Nègres-soie) qui se sont croisées avec les pondeuses et au fils des générations, j'ai obtenu des poules d'assez petite taille, qui font de beaux ufs. Elles sont peu malades, élevent leurs poussins et se nourrissent pratiquement seules car elles savent choisir les végétaux selon les saisons et consomment de nombreuses bestioles (elles adorent les vers de terre, mais aussi les punaises des bois, les tipules ou les forficules...). Certaines ont dépassé les 12 ans.
D'autres problèmes sont survenus au début, certainement dus aux résidus de pesticides sur notre terrain: mortalité avant naissance, malformations des pattes... Ceci a disparu, mais dernièrement ce sont les pesticides utilisés pour "protéger" le maïs qui ont tué nombre de poules adultes (faiblesse extrême, perte d'appétit, décharnement et mort). J'ai arrêté d'en donner et les morts ont cessé...
Voilà un bout de mon expérience.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Nina40

Les coquilles d'huître sont-elles broyées assez fin? Ne boudent-elles pas les morceaux les plus gros qu'elles pourraient trouver désagréables à avaler?

----------


## sylviee

J'ai eu également la même version pour le vermifuge ! pas d'oeuf pendant 1 mois sous peine d'être vermifugé également !
Les miennes égalements (poules soies) sont également TRES difficiles et ne veulent rien d'autre que du Maïs et du blé.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Attention avec le vinaigre en préventif  : si trop souvent on obtient une cirrhose... C'est trop bête de leur éviter le chimique pour les empoisonner au naturel...

----------


## radis

dites, je peux vous embeter avec une question basique qui n'a rien a voir avec les vermifuges ?
a la campagne, les poules du voisin passent sous le grillage pour venir nous voir, j'aime bien les poules, elles ne me derangent pas ...
la question est : de temps en temps, il y en a une qui se met a chanter comme une folle ? comme je n'y connais rien, j'ai cru qu'elle pondait, mais je ne vois pas d'oeuf ... c'est quoi son message ?
merci !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ben ça dépend comment elle chante!
Ca peut aussi être un jeune coq, ils chantent n'importe quand et ressemblent aux poules quand ils sont juvéniles...
Ou au contraire une vieille poule stérile qui se prend pour un coq et chante! (une des miennes fait ça, elle a 10 ans, ne pond plus depuis des années, mais se comporte comme un coq et ELLE CHANTE!).
Sinon elles chantent aussi pour appeler leurs poussins quand elles ont trouvé quelque chose à manger (un ver ou une épluchure...) ou effectivement après avoir pondu (nous on appelle ça "l'appel du coq" parce qu'il se radine vite fait quand il entend ça!)...

----------


## radis

ah ... c'est complique !!

elle ne chante pas comme un coq, elle cotcot comme une poule, mais au lieu de raconter vaguement sa vie en trainant dans les herbes, elle se plante au milieu d'un arbuste, elle "cotcot" tres fort. la tienne chante vraiment comme un coq (comme cocorico ?? je sais, ma mere me dit toujours que je suis une vraie parisienne ...)

elles ont l'air toutes dodues, ca ne fait pas "animal juvenile".

bon, merci beaucoup pour tes precisions, je vais etudier ca de plus pres !

----------


## Nina40

Bonjour,
Les poules sont rusées. Parfois elles cherchent un coin bien caché, pour pondre leur douzaine dufs avant de se mettre à couver. Elles chantent très fort après avoir pondu et quitté discrètement le nid, certainement pour que les potentiels prédateurs ne repèrent pas l'emplacement du nid. A la fin de la ponte, elles débutent la couvaison et ne sortent plus qu'une fois par jour en déboulant souvent en criant comme des folles pour aller manger, boire, se pouiller... en vitesse, avant de retourner en catimini couver.
Il ne vous reste plus qu'à repérer la bestiole lorsqu'elle arrive discrètement, l'air de rien et la suivre de loin pour voir où elle disparaît. Il y a des chances pour qu'à sa prochaine sortie bruyante, vous puissiez aller voir son "entrepôt à ufs".
Bonne traque!

----------


## radis

ca y est, on a trouve les oeufs !
mais on a l'impression qu'elles sont plusieurs a venir pondre dans le meme buisson ? c'est possible, ca ?

c'est marrant, ca a l'air plutot fute, en fait, une poule . ca s'apprivoise ?

vous avez un livre a conseiller par hasard, pour tout savoir ? (ou un forum sympa ?)

----------


## Nina40

Il est tout à fait possible que 2 ou 3 poules pondent dans le même "nid". Mais si vous voulez avoir des poussins, il faudra réduire le nombre dufs couvés: pas plus de 10-12, sinon beaucoup se trouveront en périphérie et ne se développeront pas. Et comme la couveuse retourne régulièrement ses ufs, des couvés pourraient se retrouver remplacés par des ufs en développement. Il faudra le faire au début de la couvaison, les embryons n'en seront qu'au début du développement. A la limite, si la couvaison n'a pas commencé, vous pouvez récolter les ufs les plus récents (généralement plus propres et si vous les mirez dans une lampe puissante, vous verrez, du côté le plus gros, la chambre à air qui doit être petite, moins d'1,5cm de diamètre).
Pour ce qui est d'apprivoiser une poule, c'est comme pour tous les animaux, elles ont toutes un caractère différent. Vous pouvez proposer des restes de repas et laisser la poule approcher, mais sans tenter de la toucher. Petit à petit, elle viendra manger dans votre main. Et elle viendra peut-être jusqu'à vous réclamer la nourriture. Mais ce n'est pas un chien, les caresses ne sont qu'exceptionnellement accepté.
Lorsque les poussins naîtront, attention! Certaines poules sont très sociables, d'autres deviennent de vrais dragons qui vous sauteront dessus si vous approchez et de toutes façons qu'elles soient aimables ou pas, pas un chien ou un chat n'osera les approcher. De vraies mères-poules quoi. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, la charge d'une famille nombreuse poussera la mère à accepter plus facilement vos présents alimentaires.
Si plusieurs poules couvent ensemble, elles peuvent aussi s'associer pour l'élevage des poussins (avec quelques prises de becs pour question de hiérarchie). Elles auront toutes entendu les pépiements des poussins avant leur naissance et les considéreront toutes comme les leurs. Mais c'est marrant de voir 2 ou 3 mères avec une tripotée de lardons dans les pattes.
A partir de la première naissance, tous les poussins devraient quitter le nid dans les 2 jours (ils ont des réserves pour attendre leurs frères et surs). Si une poule reste sur le nid elle couvera les derniers, mais après quelques jours, vous pourrez aller les secouer doucement: s'ils font un bruit de liquide, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas évolué et se sont liquéfiés. Si vous les jetez, sachez que ça ne sent pas la rose...
Pour les bouquins, je n'en connais pas de très complet. L'observation de mes poules qui vivent libres et de façon naturelle m'en ont bien plus appris. Elles ont une vie bien plus complexe que ce qu'on pense généralement. Et si vous avez la chance de voir évoluer une mère avec ses poussins, écoutez et observez. Vous verrez qu'elle a des sons pour chaque chose: venir manger, boire, danger dans le ciel, danger au sol, loin ou près... et les poussins, dès leur 3ème jour de sortie commencent à imiter leur mère...
Voila pour les débuts.
Mais votre voisin qu'en pensera-t-il?  ::

----------


## radis

pour l’apprivoisement, c'etait plus une question generale, en fait ... comme effectivement, elles ne sont pas a moi, je ne vais pas me lancer !
avec les enfants, on les trouve rigolottes a venir faire les concierges, et on se posait pleins de questions a la fois sur leur "psychologie" et sur leur "fonctionnement" ...
merci pour tous les details !

pour le nid, il faut bien sur que j'aille voir le voisin, ne serait ce que pour etre sure qu'il est au courant que son poulailler n'est pas "etanche"...

----------

